# New Baby Parker Pics!



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Just got new pics from the breeder and thought I would share. He is 5 weeks old today. Enjoy!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwh! those 2 faces are so precious!  i love this pics!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a little sweetheart! Bet you cannot wait to grab him up!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Can i have him ???? he's beautiful


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I am in love. They are precious!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So cute, what wonder baby. I just picked up mine last Sunday.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwwww puppy breath!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am pretty sure his sister is the puppy I almost bought! Congrats, he is adorable.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, Parker is just stunning... I love his coat and coloring..


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's going to be a very long next several weeks waiting for him to be ready to come home. His breeder is great though! She is even going to introduce him to a litterbox for me so most of the hard work will already be done.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh bless he's lovely, i no what you mean about the wait we pick our pups up on 20th May.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

So so cute. I bet you can't wait to get him.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww so cute!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

he's incredibly cute


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I can smell puppy breath from here and I'm in heaven. Congratulations! I bet you can hardly wait to get him home!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

awwwwwwwwww so cute


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

How cute!!!!! So is that a little girl with him?


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes the other is a female. She has already been snatched up too.


----------

